

Ask HN: Have people started receiving their YC S15 invitations yet? - dheera


======
rjasonbelanger
more conversation going on over at this other thread ...
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9355215](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9355215)

~~~
dheera
thanks! didn't see that thread.

------
skilesare
Haven't heard anything.

